# Comics  > Batman >  Richard Grayson's Soulmate

## Celgress

Several recent threads have made me think. Who do you my fellow posters think should be Nightwing's long-term definitive love interest?

I personally like him with Starfire best, based more on the animated movies and classic Teen Titans series than anything else.

----------


## Onthetrapeze

Anyone but Barbara. Thank Bruce Timm for making the choice much easier.

----------


## Pohzee

I went with Barbara.

There's not been enough contemporary stories featuring Dick and Kori for me to get a feel on their relationship. For that reason, I don't see them as soulmates. That being said, it is for that reason that I would like to see more of Dick and Kori together. For a relationship that is seemingly so popular, I think it is relatively undefined. Especially in comparison to his relationship with Barbara Gordon.

----------


## Godlike13

Adventure!  :Cool:

----------


## Caivu

I do not understand the rationale behind DickFire whatsoever.

----------


## Oberon

AAhhh-ha!  You said DickFire (done in that bully kid on Simpson's voice)!

But seriously if it were to be Mr. Grayson in his Nightwing persona, than there is only one ~Soul-mate~

(who for some reason has not met him at all since the nu52 started!)

----------


## millernumber1

> AAhhh-ha!  You said DickFire (done in that bully kid on Simpson's voice)!
> 
> But seriously if it were to be Mr. Grayson in his Nightwing persona, than there is only one ~Soul-mate~
> 
> (who for some reason has not met him at all since the nu52 started!)


Um. They had an adventure in the n52/DC You series Starfire. It was cute, but both of them had clearly moved on.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Neither? Not every comic character needs a soulmate.  And even if they did, Dick should be at the very back of the list of who needs one.

----------


## Frontier

Depends on the writer  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Although I think Dick is definitively Stafire's soulmate, even if she's not necessarily his.



> I went with Barbara.
> 
> There's not been enough contemporary stories featuring Dick and Kori for me to get a feel on their relationship. For that reason, I don't see them as soulmates. That being said, it is for that reason that I would like to see more of Dick and Kori together. For a relationship that is seemingly so popular, I think it is relatively undefined. Especially in comparison to his relationship with Barbara Gordon.


I just find it kind of funny that the comics continue to revolve around DickxBabs while DickxKori seems to get a lot more mileage in outside media.

----------


## Godlike13

> Um. They had an adventure in the n52/DC You series Starfire. It was cute, but both of them had clearly moved on.


Given the avatar, i don't think they are talking about Starfire.

----------


## millernumber1

> Given the avatar, i don't think they are talking about Starfire.


Oh, duh. I don't know what I was thinking.  :Smile:

----------


## Badou

I'd rather he date other established heroes more in new relationships, but I went with Barbara. Always felt she has more utility than Starfire because there is more you can do with her character. Plus Dick tends to not come off as great when he is with Starfire from my experience. Also Titans franchise is a mess. 

I don't think him and Barbara as Bargirl have ever dated or been together. It was only when she was Oracle. So that is something they haven't even explored in comics with the two of them.

----------


## bigstupidjellyfish

> I'd rather he date other established heroes more in new relationships, but I went with Barbara. Always felt she has more utility than Starfire because there is more you can do with her character. Plus Dick tends to not come off as great when he is with Starfire from my experience. Also Titans franchise is a mess. 
> 
> I don't think him and Barbara as Bargirl have ever dated or been together. It was only when she was Oracle. So that is something they haven't even explored in comics with the two of them.


I love him and Barbara together, so I voted for her too, but I'd love to see him date some other heroes. The preview for Green Lanterns #40 had Jessica state that "Nightwing's always making the other lady superheroes sweat" and, while it is a joke, I think it would be fun to see.

----------


## Oberon

I had not heard.  Was it 3 panels or less?  Was she Hawkfire or Flamebird.  Collected anywhere?

----------


## JBatmanFan05

Definitely Barbara.  They had a great pre-FP...connection.  

He can date around or what not, that's fine, but his Selina is Barbara.

And it wasn't just a Post-Crisis Oracle thing purely....you had Pre-COIE *Batman Family*, which had some romanic/etc tension with Dick & Babs.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Karras seemed like a nice,honorable man that cared about Kory.
> He was in love with another woman though.
> 
> I actually liked him as a character.
> Too bad he got killed off.


"Oh my Monitor, they killed Karras!"
"You klorbels!"

----------


## oasis1313

> I've heard of Lori but not Miggy.


She was in that mini-series Denny O'Neil wrote.  "Shades of Justice" or something like that, it's in tp.

----------


## John Venus

How about naked Bane? :P

----------


## oasis1313

> How about naked Bane? :P


Naked Bane can go date my mother-in-law.

----------


## Rac7d*

i just thought this was cute

----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## Rac7d*



----------


## lemonpeace

you fools! Dick's soulmate is Wally West mwahahahahahaha

EDIT: seeing as i got banned for sarcasm before, let me clarify I am just joking.

----------


## AmiMizuno

It's hard to say. I love both. Dc in the comics has shipped both. In the animated universe, they have Kori and Dick. In a few Elsewhere they have Kori and Dick.

----------


## WonderNight

I've already said why I'm not a dickbabs fan but whatever.

----------


## Ascended

Wow, zombie thread! 

I still maintain that between Babs and Kori, Kori is the better option. 

But I ship Power Girl and Nightwing like nobody's business and think it'd be in the best interests of Dick, Babs, and Kori if they all just moved the F-- on.

----------


## AmiMizuno

Dc also has a habit of making Dick look worst. He cheated or something else. It causes a question on if he deserves to be in relationships with how messy Dc makes it for him

----------


## Nategrey39

I love dick with Starfire because the teen Titans cartoon was my first experience with characters

----------


## AmiMizuno

The only thing is how would we introduce Starfire and Dick’s relationship. They don’t really talk to each now

----------


## Ascended

All it would take is them bumping into each other, and then sitting down to have a conversation. Those two.....they don't really just do conversations; one thing *always* leads to another. 

But gods, why go back to it? I love that pairing; I love Kori and Dick and I love the two of them together but.....move forward. Move on. 

I'd like to see Kori and Kyle Rayner together, honestly. I think that could work and it'd give Kori a home where she "fits." 

Dick and Karen could be great for both characters. 

Babs.....meh, who cares?

----------


## Rac7d*

> The only thing is how would we introduce Starfire and Dick’s relationship. They don’t really talk to each now


They know each other they and already dated, their friends who don’t really talk anymore

Besides kory is in space

----------


## Godlike13

Actually if they bumped into each other, neither would even recognize the other  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AmiMizuno

Especially with the Ric storyline. Just on a sidenote how often has Dick goes to space?

----------


## Celgress

My thread lives on and on and on.  :Smile: 

I only wish I could unlock the original poll so others could vote who never had a chance, oh well...

----------


## AmiMizuno

Okay. So Other than Kori or Babs is there anyone else you guys see Dick dating? Maybe Donna?

----------


## Celgress

> Okay. So Other than Kori or Babs is there anyone else you guys see Dick dating? Maybe Donna?


I see Karen aka Power Girl's name being thrown around a lot for a possible Nightwing pairing choice. Not my cup of tea (I prefer Karen with a version of Val Zod), but it seems quite popular.

----------


## AmiMizuno

It's just at times I don't often want it to stay in the family. I do like Babs and Dick but I also want to have it expand out.

----------


## John Venus

Sticking with the red head theme, maybe Dick should date Catilin Fairchild or Artemis (the Amazon). :P  

I grew up with the Dixon Bat books pushing Dick/Babs heavily with Sub Zero showing Dick/Babs in a full fledged relationship.  Then the 2003 Teen Titans cartoon  had Dick with Starfire and I was exposed to several comics including Wolfman/Perez New Teen Titans that pushed that particular pairing. If I had to choose one I would go with Kory since I think Starfire's openness is a great counterpoint to Batman's stoic coldness and is what Dick needs to grow beyond Bruce's shadow and become his own man.

----------


## Restingvoice

Nah, keep Artemis with Jason. Dick has a lot of selection, but Jason barely has any.

----------


## Rac7d*

So he did propose in this universe

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Artemis can handle Jason a lot better. And yeah Jadon needs more options. The thing with Dick is that if they do let him get married it would have to be a big deal and they can't pull a batman fake wedding with him.

----------


## Jackalope89

> Artemis can handle Jason a lot better. And yeah Jadon needs more options. The thing with Dick is that if they do let him get married it would have to be a big deal and they can't pull a batman fake wedding with him.


They kind of did, and did it well before the Batman fake wedding, with Raven interrupting Dick's wedding with Starfire.

----------


## WonderNight

> Sticking with the red head theme, maybe Dick should date Catilin Fairchild or Artemis (the Amazon). :P  
> 
> I grew up with the Dixon Bat books pushing Dick/Babs heavily with Sub Zero showing Dick/Babs in a full fledged relationship.  Then the 2003 Teen Titans cartoon  had Dick with Starfire and I was exposed to several comics including Wolfman/Perez New Teen Titans that pushed that particular pairing. If I had to choose one I would go with Kory since I think Starfire's openness is a great counterpoint to Batman's stoic coldness and is what Dick needs to grow beyond Bruce's shadow and become his own man.


Well maxima is returning in wonder woman.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Okay. So Other than Kori or Babs is there anyone else you guys see Dick dating? Maybe Donna?


Donna is like wally his best friend, she more like a sister, he walked her down the aisle their relationship is so strong and beautiful but platonic he is better off not doing that.

Now that’s dicks memeory has returned every issue as ric is him ignoring the people that mean the most to him and Donna needs help, lord know Diana ain’t gonna give it to him

----------


## Godlike13

Dick’s “friends” left him to rot on the street.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Dick’s “friends” left him to rot on the street.


When where

----------


## Badou

I prefer to think that this was still the last time Dick and Donna interacted. What we've gotten since Flashpoint with them has been a disgrace to what their relationship was.

----------


## Godlike13

> When where


Now, in Bludhaven.

----------


## AmiMizuno

> Donna is like wally his best friend, she more like a sister, he walked her down the aisle their relationship is so strong and beautiful but platonic he is better off not doing that.
> 
> Now that’s dicks memeory has returned every issue as ric is him ignoring the people that mean the most to him and Donna needs help, lord know Diana ain’t gonna give it to him


Sadly Dc has been doing this to Diana a lot. Especially since new 52. Donna is no longer connected Diana. I’m curious what about a background that Dick’s dated in the past? Someone not a superhero? But maybe wanted to be one?

----------


## kidfresh512

> Now, in Bludhaven.


"Ric" pushed them all away.  They all tried to be there for him to help him recover and remember.  Alfred, Babs, Damian they all tried at the beginning but he insisted he wasn't interested in them crowding him and he wasn't that person.

----------


## Godlike13

Ric is a delusional hobo with brain trauma, why any one gave him an option is beyond me. Still Babs is the only one of his friends that can say they tried. Not one Titan tried anything, not one even tried to see how he was doing. But yes, he should run to Donna’s rescue...

----------


## Jackalope89

> Ric is a delusional hobo with brain trauma, why any one gave him an option is beyond me. Still Babs is the only one of his friends that can say they tried. Not one Titan tried anything, not one even tried to see how he was doing. But yes, he should run to Donna’s rescue...


To be fair, Roy and a bunch of the older Titans were brutally and unceremoniously killed by Wally who had gone temporarily insane and badly out of character.

Though the rest of the OG crew.... Yeah, I got nothing.

----------


## Scott Taylor

Dick and Kory won't be a thing anymore, but I think his personality needs someone more uninhibited like that. Thats not Barbara.

----------


## AmiMizuno

> Dick and Kory won't be a thing anymore, but I think his personality needs someone more uninhibited like that. Thats not Barbara.


Depends. Outside the main cannon and certain animations they most likely will still be a couple. This does however, make me wonder what about a previous girlfriend?

----------


## Katana500

> Dick and Kory won't be a thing anymore, but I think his personality needs someone more uninhibited like that. Thats not Barbara.


I think Dick and Kory have a fair chance of happening again in the future. People who grew up watching the Teen titans tv show will probably enter comic roles so they might be more behind the pairing.

Dick will probably be stuck in a never ending love triangle though with him getting together with one of either Babs or starfire ever so often before Dc breaks them up and the cycle starts anew.

----------


## Ascended

> Ric is a delusional hobo with brain trauma, why any one gave him an option is beyond me. Still Babs is the only one of his friends that can say they tried. Not one Titan tried anything, not one even tried to see how he was doing. But yes, he should run to Donna’s rescue...


It's been twenty years since Dick really interacted with any of the Titans outside of the Titans book. 

Once he returned to the Bat office, the Titans were no longer his closest friends, just co-workers. 

In the Titans book itself, yeah they're all friends and lovey dovey, but it's a damn rare sight to see Wally or Donna or any of them show up in Dick's book, and it was equally rare to see Dick show up in Flash back when Wally was holding the title. 

As far as DC is concerned, Dick is no more connected to the Titans than Batman is the League. Less, since Bruce actually gets to be friends with Clark and, to a lesser extent, Diana. The Titans have become "work friends," and little more.

----------


## Godlike13

Donna didn’t even consider him a friend in the last Titans series.

----------


## Rac7d*

> Donna didn’t even consider him a friend in the last Titans series.


?????? Are you sure

----------


## Godlike13

Ya, it was made evident in an awkward moment.

----------

